# Grand Canyon trip July 31 2008



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Why would someone with a raft want to ride on someone else's raft? And pay them on top of it. Isn't this just an advertisement for a commercial raft trip? I think lots of companies allow kayakers on their trip if your willing to pay.
I guess I'm feeling a little p!ssy today. Sorry


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

I was going to ask what it paid......:-D


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

this is BS that kayakers get to paddle their own boats but rafters (even experienced ones) have to leave ours at home and be some commercial guide's bowmonkey...

This is a commercial post.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

yep...................


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, it was posted in the "Commercial Posts" forum...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I moved it from "trip planner" to "commercial" immediately after making the post above.


----------



## EZ (Feb 10, 2004)

Good work.


----------

